# My Homemade Workout (any comments/tips?)



## freakerz (28 Jun 2009)

Disclaimer: Am not physical expert, these are exercises I've gathered up, made up reps based on various informations... I'm mostly going for endurance and toning rather than muscle growth (just started free weight though to hopefully increase strength)

Since January, I've been doing swiss ball exercises to get in better shape, combined with running at least once a week.

Every 2 weeks I change my sessions and increase the difficulty or sets/reps.

At first I'ld do upper body workouts one day, lower body the other, then take a day off, start over. That was when I was in a dorm.

Now at my parents' house, I have more room and more equipment, so this is the schedule.

Monday - Running
Tuesday - Workout
Wednesday - Running
Thursday - Workout
Friday - Running
Saturday - Workout
Sunday - Off

Workout Plan - Lasts about 1h30-2h00 (30secs between exercises, 15secs between sets): (from left to right)




Running Plan:
Currently, I run 60 minutes starting a 3mph peaking at 6mph then going back down to 3mph. I realize that it may not be the best way to decrease my time per mile, but the cardio is great... there's nothing like completing a long run (especially on a f* treadmill) Oh and I only breath my the nose, for the whole 60 mins! woot... no more stitches or gasping! Tip for stitches: fold the arm the side of the stitch behind your lower back for a couple of seconds, it seems to stretch the lateral muscles and increase blood to the area when you bring the arm back to the front. (hypothesis, am no expert, but it works for me! *placebo?*)

Few notes:
The chin ups and pull ups are a bit wider than shoulder
The free weights were just added as a burnout exercise at the end of the workout, especially for the biceps.
I don't run outside because I hate people looking at me : Maybe once I lose the darn spare tire (not that big but still, mental issue)

Results:
Over the past 5 months I've managed to lose 15 pounds and gain back 5 pounds in muscles (since my waist did not gain back the 4 inches I'd lost). I've increased my push ups from 15 to at least 20. Can now do 3 pull ups and 6 chin ups, before (a month ago, it was 1 pull up and 3 chin ups). Also, the male boobs are fading away... 

Dips, chin ups and pull ups are the best exercises I've ever done! They work the whole body and you see/feel the results quickly, get some C-clamps and do them in your basement (that's my setup - explains mid-wide grip).


----------



## derael (28 Jun 2009)

I'll be straight forward about this. In my opinion, your running plan is garbage. 

A. No one cares about your "spare tire", and you shouldn't either. I run in Ottawa all the time and I see all shapes and sizes. It's good to see them out there giving it their all instead of sitting around eating McFatty burgers. The important thing is that you're out there and making an effort. What others think of you does not define you, nor does what they think really matter. Your objective is self-improvement, NOT to look good for the general public. 

Do it for yourself. You'll need to overcome this barrier if you expect to succeed in basic, future course or anything in life.

B. If you're only breathing through your nose then you're not pushing yourself hard enough. You don't need to only breath through your nose to control your breathing. You just need to pay attention to it until you develop a rhythm and learn to "relax" in your run. Yes, you want to push yourself, but you don't want to tense up your muscles because this will only make your body work harder then it should have to. 

C. Treadmills suck. You'll get more out of running outdoors or at least on a track. There's a lot more variables to outdoor running such as extreme heat or cold, uphills and downhills, varying terrain(hard/soft), and the footing is also different. Over all outdoor runs or cross-country runs are harder and more challenging. 

That being said, don't expect to match your treadmill performance. Start small and work up. Your legs will need to adjust to the extra impact.

Good Luck in attaining and exceeding your goals.


----------



## freakerz (28 Jun 2009)

Running is indeed where I need to improve... I have to start running outside, has to be this week, BMQ is starting on the 20th! :threat:

Will have to get that Nike+ charged up and ready to go, only thing motivating me to run outside unfortunately.  :-X

Also, diet is my main deterrent and hope BMQ food is more balanced than my current "diet" eh!  :-\


----------



## Rinker (28 Jun 2009)

It would be nice if you had more time. Or if you were a little fitter at this point, though losing 15 pounds and gaining 5 pounds muscle is not bad especially since it is a work-out you put together yourself. I would recomend trying to get that push-up number to 30 before you leave. Tip: when your burned out on push-ups, explode up and count to 5 on the way down. And if you can't get up using your arms just get up however you have to and do more negatives. As for your running, don't do all endurance as your body will lose any ability to gather speed. So go to a field (don't worry about the public, though I fully understand) Run laps but designate a segment where you will give it your all. Do not make it to short. And watch out for shin splints they sneak up on you like they did me while I was doing eplosive cardio and jumping and obstacles etc. So also work on flexibility.


----------



## freakerz (28 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I've never had shin splints (almost wish I had to know what they are/feel like) ... and as for the push-ups, that's the objective, the pyramid sets seem to burn out as they should, combined with chin-ups, I hope to increase my biceps' strength, because that's the obstacle at this point (and why I added the free weights)

That plan is actually starting this week (tested it yesterday) so the results should be seen in two weeks or so, but it's twice the intensity/difficulty of my last...  :threat:

I'll start running outside from tomorrow and on, just for y'all!


----------



## bdave (29 Jun 2009)

freakerz said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, I've never had shin splints (almost wish I had to know what they are/feel like) ... and as for the push-ups, that's the objective, the pyramid sets seem to burn out as they should, combined with chin-ups, I hope to increase my biceps' strength, because that's the obstacle at this point (and why I added the free weights)
> 
> That plan is actually starting this week (tested it yesterday) so the results should be seen in two weeks or so, but it's twice the intensity/difficulty of my last...  :threat:
> 
> I'll start running outside from tomorrow and on, just for y'all!



You should add squats, deadlifts, power cleans, benching, dumbell rows, over head press and other such exercises.
Your program is very incomplete.


----------



## Rinker (29 Jun 2009)

If you really want to know what shin splints feel like go for a run with a buddy. Give him a meter stick. And have him constantly hit your shins as hard as he can. :nod:


----------



## xxmixkexx (10 Jul 2009)

If you really want to improve strength 5X5 work outs are the best way and focus on the three big lifts (squats, deadlifts and bench press)


----------



## Marshall (10 Jul 2009)

Rinker said:
			
		

> If you really want to know what shin splints feel like go for a run with a buddy. Give him a meter stick. And have him constantly hit your shins as hard as he can. :nod:



Sounds about right.. >.>


----------

